# best carrier for toddler while pregnant?



## dziwozony (Aug 27, 2006)

hi folks..i apologize if this is a repeat (which it probably is), but my search option isn't working at the moment...

i'm about 5 months pregnant & also have a 15 month old, who is a very active little boy! i used to love using our hiking backpack for getting work done outside, but the waistband is no longer comfortable (stopped being so at least a month ago). any suggestions for the best way to carry around a toddler as my belly rapidly grows?

my parents have offered to get something for the new baby, but i might just have them get me a carrier now that i can use for this babe & then also for the new one. i've previously used a stretchy wrap with is great for newborns & i have a homemade mei tei, but i usually tie that snuggly around my waist when i use it.

suggestions?


----------



## PinkPantherDiva (Jul 1, 2007)

A Hoppediz baby wrap. They are perfect for toddlers. I can never feel dd's weight in mine. I have two(Lille and Miami) I LOVE them...I don't have to baby them, wash and toss in the dryer. I can also use them with my 3.5 yr old for the few times she wants up.

Wraps are so versatile, so many different carrying positions.
You can put your 15mo old on your back and tie tibetan, or under your belly.
I really love them. I think everyone should have at least one wrap.


----------



## moonyoungi (Jul 3, 2007)

I used ergo with no problem when I was preggo. Maybe try to put the "waistband" around your hips, so it doesn't bother your growing belly.


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

Can anyone give me an idea of the weight they are carrying with the toddler? Mine's about 35 pounds, and I'd like something for back carrying. I really liked the active mom carrier and the beco butterfly, but I'd go for an Ergo if I heard good testimony.


----------



## laurelmick (Oct 24, 2005)

Most SSCs (like ERGO, Beco etc) can be used while pregnant - people usually just move the "waist" band down around their hips and under their belly.

You might also try tying your mei tai above or below your belly- many people find that comfy as well!


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I found that esp. as my belly got bigger, I really needed a good supportive carrier to carry my dd with my last pregnancy. DD was two years ten months when the baby was born, and I carried her up to 38-39 weeks. Personally I used my Ergo and my Beco 4th Gen the most; I found that as I got bigger and had hip/pelvic discomfort that a mei tai just wasn't supportive enough. I just buckled under my belly and it worked really well! In fact, it was often comfy having dd on my back as a counterweight to the huge preggo belly!


----------



## PabloHoneySF (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm pregnant and used an Ergo up until last month (7 months along) for either my 20 month old (about 26 pds) DS or my other son who was almost 3 years old (34 pds). I wore the ergo below my belly mostly on my hips and didn't have any problems. I really like the Ergo since I used it with DS #2 as soon as he was born and it was the easiest for me to nurse in, it's definitely the carrier I've had the most use with.


----------



## pixiepunk (Mar 11, 2003)

i think to some extent it depends on how you carry (belly-wise). i carried really low with my second pregnancy and i did not want anything below my belly. couldn't possibly connect/tie it tightly enough to be supportive and also be comfortable. so i opted for a mei tai and i tied it above my belly and carried in a high back carry. if i'd been into wrapping, i probably could have also done a sturdy woven wrap with a high back carry tying over the belly. this was in my 2nd pregnancy, and DD was 26 months when DS was born. i didn't do much babywearing my 3rd pregnancy because DS was just not interested much.


----------



## PassionateWriter (Feb 27, 2008)

i am 37.5 weeks prego right now and still carry my 32 month old in our Ergo. sometimes i put the bottom strap under my belly but most of the time i put it above my belly (mainly b/c he sits really low w/ it under my belly). its much more comfortable than any other carrier we have at the moment.


----------



## jenmary (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm 39 weeks now, and I couldn't use the Ergo with DS1 after about 7 months. He was 33 months and 30lbs then. I think I am carrying low this time, I could not get the belt to sit comfortably. Cannot wait until I can use it again though!


----------

